# sick pygo....



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

help!!!!! this is my last p' i had....2 of them were dead ...they had a bad ich...i was treating them meth blue and salt....1tbsp per 5 gal....an 8mos old 5-6in....i dont kknow exactly what p is this...it had a white spots on the body and its tail was badly damaged by ich...i include tetra and a pleco on the same 75g tank....my is hiding always and stays at one corner, it doesnt it....pls help...water param dont know....i dont have the equipment even the nearest lfs here in the province dont have any....pls help ...this is my last p'.....







can you help me i dentify my p too....


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

harsh69100 said:


> help!!!!! this is my last p' i had....2 of them were dead ...they had a bad ich...i was treating them meth blue and salt....1tbsp per 5 gal....an 8mos old 5-6in....i dont kknow exactly what p is this...it had a white spots on the body and its tail was badly damaged by ich...i include tetra and a pleco on the same 75g tank....my is hiding always and stays at one corner, it doesnt it....pls help...water param dont know....i dont have the equipment even the nearest lfs here in the province dont have any....pls help ...this is my last p'.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a heater burn to me but some one else smarter than me may chime in.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

looks like a bacteria type of infection wow hes in bad shape dam oh i think its just a red belly although he looks so sick i couldnt be sure


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Try using Pimafix, I've actually had an awesome result of using it on my Piranha that had some sort of cut on body, it healed up well.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Maracyn 2.


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

i treat my p with salt( 1 tbsp) per 5 gal, meth blue and amoxicillin 250mg/5 gal...now im continuing this medication except for the meth blue....my p just eat a chunk of meat a while ago....is this a sign of improvement??????or not at all..


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

eating is a very good sign indeed


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

glad to hear that pirayaman....but im still observing my p for any complications or any other signs that may aggreviate infection rather than treating it....


----------

